# New LL Bean Outerwear and Gear Offerings



## thetrailboss (Mar 20, 2014)

I just got the latest LL Bean Outdoors catalog and they've revamped their outerwear line to include some nice technical pieces.  

The NeoShell Bounder Jacket (technical softshell):  







http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/82377?feat=508868-GN2&page=bean-s-neoshell-bounder-jacket

It is very light.  

A new fleece/puff hybrid, similar to Patagonia's hybrid series:  






http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/82348?feat=508868-GN2&page=bean-s-alpha-hybrid-jacket

A new down sweater:  






http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/82347?feat=508868-GN2&page=ultralight-850-down-sweater

A puff synthetic option in the Ascent series:






http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/82351?feat=508868-GN2&page=ascent-packaway-jacket

Some new hiking packs:






http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/80564?feat=505846-GN2&page=day-trekker-25-pack-with-boa






http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/80589?feat=505846-GN2&page=men-s-at-35-pack

Other goodies too for the upcoming hiking season.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 20, 2014)

And what I like about these are that they look to be good quality and good technical features AND are colorful, which is nice.


----------



## Edd (Mar 24, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> I just got the latest LL Bean Outdoors catalog and they've revamped their outerwear line to include some nice technical pieces.
> 
> The NeoShell Bounder Jacket (technical softshell):
> 
> ...



My GF just bought this exact jacket. It is ridiculously thin. She bought it for skiing but I'm thinking spring skiing only. 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2014)

Edd said:


> My GF just bought this exact jacket. It is ridiculously thin. She bought it for skiing but I'm thinking spring skiing only.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Oh really?  Then maybe it is not ideal for general use.


----------



## Edd (Mar 24, 2014)

It's working for her in Aspen (TR coming) with just two thin synthetic layers underneath. It's sunny and 40s here. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2014)

Edd said:


> It's working for her in Aspen (TR coming) with just two thin synthetic layers underneath. It's sunny and 40s here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Is it windproof per se?


----------



## Edd (Mar 24, 2014)

As far as she can tell, but that's not guaranteed. To me it seems like a very high end rain coat but it certainly works for springtime. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bigbog (Apr 21, 2014)

Am encouraged by the fact that one reviewer didn't like the Tall sleeves fit BUT liked the jacket's performance...just wonder how long he wore it given the fit issue.  Will get down to main store in a few weeks to put/leave the jacket on for a while and check it out(incl non-articulated elbows = would be nice)...as the Nissan Xterra will have full power come next week...


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 22, 2014)

bigbog said:


> Am encouraged by the fact that one reviewer didn't like the Tall sleeves fit BUT liked the jacket's performance...just wonder how long he wore it given the fit issue.  Will get down to main store in a few weeks to put/leave the jacket on for a while and check it out(incl non-articulated elbows = would be nice)...as the Nissan Xterra will have full power come next week...



Let us know your thoughts.


----------

